# Made a heart for the wife...



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2016)

I used a piece of Ambrosia maple and copper wire with copper nails.
She loved it...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 97293
> 
> View attachment 97294
> 
> ...


Probably because it wasn't pistol grips.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Now that was funny right there! Probably true, but funny!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey...I've been known to make things other than grips....there was a pen I made last year...then the box a few years ago....and....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice gift Marc. Very well executed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2016)

Nicely done Marc - Congrats on all points scored

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey...I've been known to make things other than grips....there was a pen I made last year...then the box a few years ago....and....


Yeah and you sent the pen to me. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 15, 2016)

Mmm...yep. I did. I liked that one alot. I need to make another one. One of these days...


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2016)

That's a cool idea there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice Marc. I took the lazy way out. Bought flowers and stuffed animal.  

Next year can you make 2 of whatever you make and let me buy one on the downlow?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice Marc. I took the lazy way out. Bought flowers and stuffed animal.
> 
> Next year can you make 2 of whatever you make and let me buy one on the downlow?



Better be careful, he might go back to making Pistol Grips!



When I got married this time, I set the wedding date! Valentines Day!!

Everybody said, "Oh you're just being cheap, you don't want to have to buy flowers for your anniversary and Valentines Day!"

I said, "Nope!!! It is a wise man that picks an Anniversary Date that he will be reminded of until the end of time. Last two times I got married, I let someone else pick the date, and I never could remember either of them. This time, the entire damn world will start reminding me of my Anniversary at least a week in advance. It'll be on TV, on the radio, it'll be in every store you go in, all the little school children will be talking about it; I will never ever forget another anniversary." (_Gave her the ring and proposed on Christmas Day, so I won't forget that one either._)

Buy her a dozen red roses every Valentines Day, and add one white one every year we're married. This year, I added our wedding date to the phone numbers on my cell phone, since that is set to back up to Verizon's server automatically, and thus I will never forget how many years we have been married again. I got it right before she got flowers, but we had to look up marriage records on-line to figure it out. Never again!!

Oh yeah... A wise man keeps a good Florist's number on speed dial, and treats her very very nicely, 'cause she will save your bacon more times than you know!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

I must be wise .... I got married on my 45th birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Yep! My birthday, was the alternative! But, folks don't remind me of that until the day of, or the day after, and I don't pay much attention to days and dates.

Neighbor saved me on the wife's birthday, walked in and asked what I was doing in the office; where was my wife? Told her, she's at work; and why shouldn't I be in the office? Well, it's her birthday today isn't it? Then it hit me!!

I was out the door in a flash, Florist on the phone before I was out the drive good, and flowers were ready when I got to town!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

She picked my birthday. I am not a birthday guy ... don't mean squat to me was always just another day ... now it has meaning to me lol.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 17, 2016)

And...do not ever forget her birthday....ever.
Michele's is on St. Patricks day. Wooo hoooo


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> She picked my birthday. I am not a birthday guy ... don't mean squat to me was always just another day ... now it has meaning to me lol.



Now that is a thoughtful woman!! Trying her very best to make sure you didn't get in trouble. I suggested that to 2 other women at one time, both disagreed and then got grumpy when I forgot anniversaries.


----------

